# Best Electric VBox Spreader?



## SaltDogg (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi this is my first year removing snow. I currently have an inefficient salt spreading system and would like to upgrade next year to a VBox spreader. What would you recommend and why?

So far through my own research I like the following (in no particular order)
1. 8' Buyers Pro (the orange ones)
2. Buyers SaltDogg 
3. Smith Spreader (their web site sucks...)
4. Sno-Way

I want something that is reliable, efficient, and easy to install. Price doesn't matter. Any opinions for electric vbox spreaders that would work on a Dodge 2500?

Thanks.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My salting apps. suck as well, unless you want a really good 5ft path,lol. I am looking into a different spreader and I looked at the Salt Dog and the Fisher. I liked the Fisher because the tops fold out to make somewhat of a shield along the truck sides when loading. My problem is loading a V box, I dont have a skidsteer or tractor so I think I'm going with a SnowEx 1875 tailgate spreader.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

I like sno-way or smith personally. I own a electric sno-way and a sub for me has one to. Great spreader, spreads nicely, swing a way chute is a must. Very reliable, I have never had a problem. My neighbor has had a smith electric for 3 years now and has never had a problem. They also have a swing a way chute design. I will be buying smiths 3yd electric unit next year. As for price sno-way is the best price. Another comapny you might want to look into is Ice-o-way. I heard they are now making electric units. They build a strong spreader as well but it costs a lot more.


----------



## LMG Masonry Inc (Jan 14, 2007)

love the Dogg!!!!!!!!payup


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Brian Young;372252 said:


> My salting apps. suck as well, unless you want a really good 5ft path,lol. I am looking into a different spreader and I looked at the Salt Dog and the Fisher. I liked the Fisher because the tops fold out to make somewhat of a shield along the truck sides when loading. My problem is loading a V box, I dont have a skidsteer or tractor so I think I'm going with a SnowEx 1875 tailgate spreader.


I've got an 1875 and shoots too much salt out. I would go with a 1075 swing mount


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Ive had Western, Meyers, Salt Dogg, Curtis and then this year I bought a new Sno-way 2 yard. I won't be buying anything other than Sno-way from here on. No hard wiring. I can switch from truck to truck. Swing-away chute and the unit is so simple to work on if you ever had trouble.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep Snoway salter for sure, not an issue for me either. Been talking around here and no one has anything bad to say about the spreaders. Although mine is a gasser, I'm still very happy with the performance. Hey by the way, which system gas or electric has the larger spread width?? Or is the difference in the tourque for wetter salt sand mixtures???

Loose the bags, and go bulk

DAFF


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Scottscape;372785 said:


> I've got an 1875 and shoots too much salt out. I would go with a 1075 swing mount


Have you turned tha auger down? I've had an 1875 for years and it's the best tailgate spreader around. The only weakness is the controller which tend to fail and are very expensive to replace. If/when it goes, replace it with a Karrier. Ask me how!


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I have the snoway electrics as well. Invest in stainless mine was like $500 more. Well worth it. Once you get it adjusted right it spreads great. 

Only thing I would like to see is two motors on them, one for the spinner and one for the drag chain. I may make that modification on one this summer.


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Saltdogg
What about snowex. I have the V8500 on my 2001 Dodge 2500 and it is by far the best spreader that i have owned.So try and look into the Snowex's

Thanks
Mike DiBiase
[email protected]


----------

